# prefabricated/kit homes



## Mr.Mario (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi all. 

Would appreciate any info or pointed in the right direction. 

Im looking for a couple company's in the prefab industry. 

Ive got land fairly large now I want to build something on it.

Thank you in advance  

Mario


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Mr.Mario said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Would appreciate any info or pointed in the right direction.
> 
> ...


I really doubt that exist in Cyprus. The just don't build that way


Anders


----------



## Mr.Mario (Oct 3, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I really doubt that exist in Cyprus. The just don't build that way
> 
> Anders


Would you know any developer's websiyes that might help ?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

We successfully had a house built on our land by a Bulgarian company that shipped over the kit house in three containers and constructed it in 40 working days. There have been some discussions about this on previous threads.

There is quite a lot of ground work to be done, not least provision of services, electricity, water and complying with building regs for the zone in which your land is situated and of course complying with the regulations regarding access (the land has to be fronted by a recognised road - and if this does not exist you'll need to apply and get such a road constructed). All these issues can mount up to quite a hefty commitment.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I believe that there are some timber framed properties in Kathikas, but I'm not sure if they are prefabricated. Some concrete prefabricated buildings have been erected near Tsada and in Goudi.

As mentioned by kimonas you may need to import, especially if you want something other that concrete, so extend your search away from Cyprus.


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

*prefab*

Not sure what exactly you are looking for, but we live in a prefab house from 
TEU conservices now for 2 years. 
Did the plan on our own, talked about the details with them, ordered the house and got it 6 weeks later. It was put on the concrete base and finished within 2 days. 
Seize is 77sqm, bathroom, kitchen aso included, price: 39000 Euro.
We built a pergola of 35sqm additionally and now we enjoy the freedom of living without neighbours on our own land. In November we installed a cheap logburner whoch kept us perfectly warm in the winter.
We now know what details we should have done better, but for us and our low budget it`s a perfect solution.


----------



## trev1947 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Mario.
On the B6 road between Paphos and the airport there is a company who erect American style buildings. I am not interested in this type of building but did notice it on the way to the airport.
I could not tell you the name of the company or give you any idea of prices etc.
However, good luck with your search.

Regards


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

trev1947 said:


> Hi Mario.
> On the B6 road between Paphos and the airport there is a company who erect American style buildings. I am not interested in this type of building but did notice it on the way to the airport.
> I could not tell you the name of the company or give you any idea of prices etc.
> However, good luck with your search.
> ...


I believe that company is called Windorama.

Pete


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, we also checked them, but they have double prices and not so many possible variations and sizes


----------



## trev1947 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Constuction Kits*



die7 said:


> Yes, we also checked them, but they have double prices and not so many possible variations and sizes


Hi Mario

Try this link Prefabricated Building Manufacturers - Find Prefabricated Building Manufacturers in Cyprus - Cyprus.com .
This should bring you onto over 20 companies.
Good luck with your search.

Regards:ranger:


----------



## Mr.Mario (Oct 3, 2012)

thank you all very much 

i am now in contact with a few companies and helpfully can get my wheels in motion on getting something erected on my land. 

i went from having 2 contacts to about 14 

i am great full to all who have replied

Mario


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

You can NOT ''easily move it away'' but you can. We are in this house for 3 years now. Great is: no damp at all, insulation in summer is ok (better than in many Cypriotic houses), we hardly need the ac. When we made the plan, we preconceived the heating problem in winter. So we planned a bungalow with the effect that we can heat most of the house with a single woodburner and just need some additional electic heating (in very cold times) for the bathroom and the guestroom in the evening. All bedrooms have 2 windows to the north and west or east side, so you have a wonderful breeze in summer nights. For this pice I would recommend it!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

I once met someone (about 6/7 years ago) who was in the property game in Cyprus and he said that these type of houses were going to be very popular in a few years down the line, I am still to be convinced though


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

A friend of us spent about 6000 E more and had 3 sides faced with natural stones. He now has a house looking wonderful like an old stone house and an absolute top isolation!! All that for 42000 E for 77sqm, a chance for many people who cannot afford a real stone house.
By the way, no building permitment needed, so you plan, order and move in within 5-7 weeks.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Can you get mortgages on these types of property or is it a case of cash buyers only??


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

You can rise a ''usual'' credit as you do for a car.


----------

